# FOR SALE, "Doryak" 9' Single Person Dory $8000



## raindogboatworks (Jan 10, 2022)

I'm selling a 9' long "Doryak!" This boat is crazy fun! Based on Brad Dimock's design. This one was built at Raindog Boatworks in Gunnison, CO. Handles the full range of whitewater, from big water waves to tight and rocky low water lines. More durable than the full sized Grand Canyon dories due to it only weighing 240lbs. 4 hatches provide ample storage for overnight trips. Flat deck for a comfy night of sleep. 
-Meranti Plywood
-Port Orford Cedar framing
-Fiberglassed floor
-Electric bilge pump
-Removable foam seat folds into footwell for a flat sleeping area
-Uses 7.5 or 8 foot oars.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Sweet little boat. 

Did you loft it off Brad's table of offsets, or on your own ? How tall are you, asking as it appears that the oars hit your legs before they become parallel to the water. I have a 14 foot Canonita boat by Derald, I'm seriously thinking of selling her as I have issues getting the oars far enough out of the water. She's such a sweet boat, and perfect for Browns, Westwater and other smaller rivers (with water of course) . 

When Brad was out here we looked at making it a standing footwell, but it was a really work intensive modification, and one would have to put in a electric bailing system, which was changing the boat from Derald's design more than I wanted to deviate. It's a perfect boat all on it's own as it is, I'm just bordering on being too big for it. 

Question, Did you put in a chine log? I can't really tell from the photos, is the fourth hatch under the seat?


----------



## raindogboatworks (Jan 10, 2022)

MNichols said:


> Sweet little boat.
> 
> Did you loft it off Brad's table of offsets, or on your own ? How tall are you, asking as it appears that the oars hit your legs before they become parallel to the water. I have a 14 foot Canonita boat by Derald, I'm seriously thinking of selling her as I have issues getting the oars far enough out of the water. She's such a sweet boat, and perfect for Browns, Westwater and other smaller rivers (with water of course) .
> 
> ...



Hey MNichols. 

Thanks for the kind words. It's Brad's table of offsets. I used to work for him years back and helped with the build of the first Doryaks. That's my friend Sam in the photo, and I think I remember he's a bit taller than my 6' self. His knees are also up and back in that photo from the footbrace where they would normally be. I don't have a problem with the oar handles hitting my knees, and I have fairly long legs for my height. Last I checked, Brad uses 8' 3" oars for his Doryaks, and he's maybe 6'3". I prefer 7' 6" oars for my Doryaks, I find it helps get the handles higher when you push forward, and gives you better leverage on your side of the oar lock. I tend to feather my oars when I row though, so that keeps me from needing to get the blades out and parallel.

Given the low amount of freeboard, you get pretty swamped in whitewater. An electric bilge is highly recommended. 

There is a chine log in this boat. And the fourth hatch is under the seat.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

raindogboatworks said:


> Hey MNichols.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words. It's Brad's table of offsets. I used to work for him years back and helped with the build of the first Doryaks. That's my friend Sam in the photo, and I think I remember he's a bit taller than my 6' self. His knees are also up and back in that photo from the footbrace where they would normally be. I don't have a problem with the oar handles hitting my knees, and I have fairly long legs for my height. Last I checked, Brad uses 8' 3" oars for his Doryaks, and he's maybe 6'3". I prefer 7' 6" oars for my Doryaks, I find it helps get the handles higher when you push forward, and gives you better leverage on your side of the oar lock. I tend to feather my oars when I row though, so that keeps me from needing to get the blades out and parallel.
> 
> ...


Nice. I only remeber Janek, Pat and of course hearing of, but never having met Cricket. I'm 6'3 and Brad is taller than I, with longer legs.. Yes, we measured LOL. I'm over the hill from you east of Salida, might have to take a road trip out your way in the coming weeks. I bought Bears Ears from Brad, and rowed her 3x down GC before selling her to CanyonX. She was a BIG gal. 

I'm not opposed to electric bilge pumps, Bears Ears had one and it worked just fine, but in little Ashkii, there's not really enough room for one, and she gravity bails just fine all on her own. Do you have an electric system set up on the boat you have for sale ?


----------



## raindogboatworks (Jan 10, 2022)

MNichols said:


> Nice. I only remeber Janek, Pat and of course hearing of, but never having met Cricket. I'm 6'3 and Brad is taller than I, with longer legs.. Yes, we measured LOL. I'm over the hill from you east of Salida, might have to take a road trip out your way in the coming weeks. I bought Bears Ears from Brad, and rowed her 3x down GC before selling her to CanyonX. She was a BIG gal.
> 
> I'm not opposed to electric bilge pumps, Bears Ears had one and it worked just fine, but in little Ashkii, there's not really enough room for one, and she gravity bails just fine all on her own. Do you have an electric system set up on the boat you have for sale ?


I thought you were sounding familiar. Yeah, those Bear's Ears style dories are big. We built two for CanX before they bought Bears Ears. I also guide at CanX, though I'm currently on hiatus.

I do have a pump I'm planning on installing. It's 1500 gph 12V. Doesn't take up a whole lot of space. I wished I had it when I took the boat up to the Lochsa last May. Hand bailing is tedious and since the footwell is a few inches below the waterline, the passive drain only works until about 3" is left.

Come on over whenever! I'm planning on heading over for FibArk with a boat or two to showcase. Hopefully see you soon.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

raindogboatworks said:


> I thought you were sounding familiar. Yeah, those Bear's Ears style dories are big. We built two for CanX before they bought Bears Ears. I also guide at CanX, though I'm currently on hiatus.
> 
> I do have a pump I'm planning on installing. It's 1500 gph 12V. Doesn't take up a whole lot of space. I wished I had it when I took the boat up to the Lochsa last May. Hand bailing is tedious and since the footwell is a few inches below the waterline, the passive drain only works until about 3" is left.
> 
> Come on over whenever! I'm planning on heading over for FibArk with a boat or two to showcase. Hopefully see you soon.


I'll keep that in mind. You should PM me the location. Have a lot of free time on my hands, and always like to chat with dory folk. I have a Johnson pump that I bought for a spare for Bears Ears that has no use if you need one. I had always thought a Doryak would be a cool boat to own, and perhaps we can make a deal. 

FIBark isn't what it used to be.. Shame.. Once the beer company started sponsoring it, things went steadily downhill in a lot of ways. The virus mess didn't help matters either.

Ciao


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

Was this the one for sale on Craigslist a while back in gunnison? Sick little boat. Must be a hoot to row.


----------

